# New To Dubai - Questions and Help please!



## LiverpoolMan (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey

I am due to move to Dubai at the end of this month (June) on my own for a new job. I have just literally graduated university (last week) and so understandably am well nervous as i have no idea!

I have made an effort to read a lot of the posts but i have some specific questions...

First, i understand most the (British) ex pats are living in the marina and other areas... i am just wondering how much a studio or one bed apartment is to rent? i have seen really different prices, but is rent here averaging 5000aed (£1000) pounds a month, is that right for a smart but average not too extravagant place? Or if people share, do two bed apartments work out cheaper?

Second...Living costs! are bills usually included in rent? if not how much is the average monthly bill for utilities for normal use (i know its is difficult but just an idea..) Also food shopping costs and stuff, how much do people usually spend? 

Lastly, is there anything you would recommend i bring with me, as i am thinking of buying work suits and clothes here, but should I just buy them in Dubai?

Thanks for all the help guys! much appreciated!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

My advice to you is to get on Dubizzle and rent a room from other Brits/westerns until you find your feet a bit and get used to the place. Works out cheaper and you are not committting yourself to any yearly contracts. 

Grocery prices varies but shouldn't be too expensive shopping for one person, even at Spinneys.

Due to the rubbish rate of the pound v dirham (and other things), clothes are actually more expensive here. However most high street and big name designer shops are here if you do actually need to buy anything.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Give or take, that will be the amount for rent for a 1 bedroom. Have a look at dubizzle. Is your accomodations going to be sorted or will you have to find a place yourself? The British make up a very large portion of the western expats. You will prob never be that far from others. Some buildings have the chiller included and some do not. Deffinatly keep that in mind when looking. The chiller will reduce the electricity bill. Figure 500 dirhams or so for a one bedroom. Look at tv and internet. They can be quite high here if you need a fast connection and/or alot of channels. There is a thread going on about the cost of signing up to watch the football games that shows pricing for the package to get it. 

The food bill is really depending on you. The cost of food isnt going to be that off from home from what I understand of the uk. That said, if you have to have home brands then you will find your food bill shall go up. 

Clothes are quite expensive here. I would deffinatly suggest purchasing clothes there.


----------



## LiverpoolMan (Jun 2, 2010)

Cheers guys! much appreciated. The bank i am working for is putting me up in a hotel for a month and in that period i have to look for my own accom, which is my biggest concern really.

does sharing represent a much better alternative for some one like me? cos that is what i am contemplating, however obviously because i dont know anybody...safety and trust issues, but hopefully find somewhere to stay.

What are the areas which all the ex pats stay at? i will be working in the DIFC, so which is the best/closest area to that? are there areas you can rent near there so that you can just walk to the DIFC? or are they just ridiculously expensive?

thanks for gettin back to me lads! much appreciated...how long have u been in dubai btw? how do you find it? do u do much going out and travelling?

Cheers again!


----------



## LiverpoolMan (Jun 2, 2010)

btw by chiller do you mean air con unit? :S


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, chiller is refering to air conditioning in a way. You will only have to pay for the electricity of the fan that pulls the air into your apartment from the central unit. 

I am not a fan of Dubai. Sure others will come along and tell you how they get along. British people seem to come and like this place quite a bit. Hope you do as well.


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

There are a couple of residential buildings in the DIFC area. You can also check out Downtown Burj Khalifa, which is only 5-10 min away by car.



LiverpoolMan said:


> i will be working in the DIFC, so which is the best/closest area to that? are there areas you can rent near there so that you can just walk to the DIFC? or are they just ridiculously expensive?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

LiverpoolMan said:


> does sharing represent a much better alternative for some one like me? cos that is what i am contemplating, however obviously because i dont know anybody...safety and trust issues, but hopefully find somewhere to stay.


You've got a month on your own, so a you've got a bit of time to make up your mind but for many single, young Brits here, it's an extension of Uni. Freshers week you're thrown in halls or a flat with strangers and sharing an apt here is a bit more like that. Chances are you'll move out after 3 months an never see them again at the same time you might make friends for life.



LiverpoolMan said:


> What are the areas which all the ex pats stay at?


For single folk and apartments mainly Marina, Jumeriah Beach Residence, Jumeriah Lake Towers, Al Bashra and a bit further out Discovery Gardens. All a short-ish metro ride to DIFC.

Nearer is Oud Metha, Bur Dubai, Diera etc but a bit more mixed, less western.



LiverpoolMan said:


> how long have u been in dubai btw? how do you find it? do u do much going out and travelling?


2 years, a very mixed bag, every weekend, never further than long weekends in Dibba but fancy a trip to Beirut soon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

LiverpoolMan said:


> Hey
> 
> I am due to move to Dubai at the end of this month (June) on my own for a new job. I have just literally graduated university (last week) and so understandably am well nervous as i have no idea!
> 
> ...


From one Brit to another - good luck 

I have been here for 6 months following time residing in Cairo and I absolutely adore it here. After living a long time in UK and becoming more disgruntled and resentful as time passed, I now feel as though I'm home.  My only regret is that I never had the opportunity to raise my children here (who are now adults).

The guys on here have more or less responded to your questions but I just wanted to wish you the best and hope all works out for you


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The Brits don't live in a specific area, but many newer younger arrivals, of all nationalities, seem to gravitate towards the Marina. I can only assume this is because it is cheaper. You'd do well not to restrict yourself to trying to be only with other Brits as there are so many nationalities in this town. It's one of the good points.

A month is plenty of time to find somewhere to live and you should spend your first week getting to know the area before deciding, althoughif you go for an apartment share to start with you won't be commiting yourself for long.

If you are in DIFC then Old Town, Downtown and along SZR are closest areas to your work. Lots of apartments there.

Buy a couple of work suits in the UK, but make sure they are very lightweight. Standard UK wool suits are too heavy, even with aircon.

Read the sticky thread about things to know.

-


----------



## LiverpoolMan (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks very much for that Elphaba! especially about the lightweight suits!!!

Just wondering the areas around the DIFC, i.e. downtown, old town etc, are they chea[er or more expensive than marina? what is the average rent there for a studio or one bedroom flat? also who resides in this area mostly? any westerners?

cheers, thankyou!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

LiverpoolMan said:


> Thanks very much for that Elphaba! especially about the lightweight suits!!!
> 
> Just wondering the areas around the DIFC, i.e. downtown, old town etc, are they chea[er or more expensive than marina? what is the average rent there for a studio or one bedroom flat? *also who resides in this area mostly? any westerners?*
> cheers, thankyou!


Why? You canot avoid non-Westerners in Dubai.  Plenty of Westerners in that area though. I think slightly more expensive than Marina. Look on property rental websites for prices.


----------



## LiverpoolMan (Jun 2, 2010)

haha! am not interested in avoiding westerners, but initially i tihnk it might be easier to settle in with them...maybe am wrong! thanks for al the info man, much appreciated


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

LiverpoolMan said:


> haha! am not interested in avoiding westerners, but initially i tihnk it might be easier to settle in with them...maybe am wrong! thanks for al the info *man*, much appreciated


I hope you meant ma'am 

Downtown is slightly more expensive than the Marina. While all properties in Downtown were developed by Emaar (so have similar finish and similar rents depending on the location), Marina properties are by different developers. So there is a greater range in the rents.
Check out Dubizzle.com (mind you, not all ads there would be authentic) for an idea of the rentals


----------

